# Blucky corpse attempt



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I never tried to do a latex corpse before, so I figured this is as good a time as any and the spider victim Blucky was my umm... victim. It's basically just expired latex and tissues, and a mixture of ideas I've seen over the years involving hacking Bluckies and corpsing and some common sense. Unfortunately, the effect will be lost to everyone who sees it unless they get really close to it.

Here he is before I webbed him.










And a close up of the gross-ness:



















I wish I had painted the inside of the skull... oh well. Here he is, back hanging in his position:


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great job! He looks great!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice. I like him. Need to make one myself.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Good job Ghostess! love the close up pic of the gross-ness haha


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, u did an awesome job! love the color on him.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats pretty sweet looking ghostess.... ya know peeps aint gonna get that close to his mouth so I wouldnt worry bout it... 
P.S. whered you get that huge spider? I need a few of those!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done, Ghostess...very "icky"....perfect!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wet and sticky-looking! I like!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice i was looking for an idea for mine


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Dang, that looks way better than when you bought it.

What a fun project.

Just you, the garage, your creation, a little music, the latex....ahh.
Great job, keep up the good work Ghostess.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Slimey looking. I like it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the color and the shiney!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is awesome, D!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------

